# Telework for US company from Philippines



## kdbrown9 (May 13, 2016)

Hi Everyone! I'm new here. My husband is a US DoD civilian employee, and we will be moving to Manila next month for his job. I currently work for a private US company and, in the past, have continued to work while we were located overseas for the same company. For this move I am concerned about whether or not my company will be required to register or pay taxes to the Philippines because I am working remotely from there. The company has no office in the Philippines nor clients. All of my work and clients are based in the US, and I will be doing my work on the computer from home. Does anyone know about this or where I can go to find answers? I can't seem to locate much information with Google searches. I've worked for the company for 12 years and may lose my job because of any restrictions that may be in place. I'd appreciate your thoughts! Thanks


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

You should continue to get confirmation on this but I believe if the company you work for is not based in the Philippines and only have "remote" workers like yourself there will be no Philippine tax obligations.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck with responses, I have talked with a few expats that make a living here and other countries and from browsing on the internet the Philippine Government is aware of this fact also. 

It's only a dream right now, but sometimes I see myself in our spare bedroom taking phone calls like a call center and making money.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am not a genius but I have lived here for a while. Your not doing business here your doing your job. Now if you have clients here it seems it would be different. 

The Department of Trade and Industry

www.dti.gov.ph/


----------



## kdbrown9 (May 13, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the feedback. I'm going to do more research based on all the responses! Fingers crossed this works out.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Wait, so those severe punishments for working without the valid passes / AEP etc, don't apply ?

Now I wonder why the first attack on such 'suspects' is, as expected, charging for working without a permit :noidea:

I was asking because while I was in Luzon for a couple of months, I was enquiring about a part time course - the reply ? You can't study while on tourist visa. Even for a 2 day class - as it is against a dozen or so BI rules. 

Likewise a Malaysian was bundled out of Philippines for illegally working, for him coming to visit his investment, and spending a week every month to ensure his investment is not going down. Yes, his own money, but he can't be seen 'working' 

No offense, but this country has laws that are totally anti foreigner, even if you come with a million $ or more - unless, of course, you partner with a rich filipino - a filipino who will hold 60% shares and you hold 40%, and pray the other partner doesn't do a runner.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

simonsays said:


> No offense, but this country has laws that are totally anti foreigner, even if you come with a million $ or more - unless, of course, you partner with a rich filipino - a filipino who will hold 60% shares and you hold 40%, and pray the other partner doesn't do a runner.


And that is why it will remain as a Third World Country until there are some drastic changes made.

Fred


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

fmartin_gila said:


> And that is why it will remain as a Third World Country until there are some drastic changes made.
> 
> Fred


Well, the new president has sworn to make the country foreigner friendly. 

The anti foreigner measures were, to be clear, put in place by Marcos to protect his cronies, and the following leaders who were bankrolled by the cronies had no interest in upsetting their benefactors !

Unlike the current president, who is friendly with Commies but at the same time has told He is a socialist- and opening the country for foreign investors and competition is the only way to get the country back on a solid footing.

Hope the gets his wish in the 6 short years.


----------

